# Here's a BUNCH of videos in one place



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

http://www.handymanclub.com/club/Default.aspx?top=38292&rt=38266
:blink: bill
BTW cutting dovetails on the bandsaw and bandsaw dovetails are part 2 and part 1 of the video. They are not underneath one another on the list...minor issue.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Great collection of videos. Thanks Bill, got that one bookmarked! :thumbsup:


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

That'll keep me busy for a few hours.

Thanks.


----------

